
GitFinder – Use Git on Mac Right from Finder - milke
https://gitfinder.com
======
milke
Launch promotional code: launchmegood. Valid during limited launch promotion
period, 30% off. Enjoy!

------
nautical
Nothing regarding the pricing ?

~~~
cholmon
“Buy” button at the bottom of the page, $24.95.

